# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы проекта строительства храма Кришны в Москве >  Отчетность о пожертвованиях на строительство храма в Москве.

## vaikunthanatha

Харе Кришна.

В 2002 или 2003 году Бхакти Вигйана Госвами махарадж на презентации проекта Московского храма в Перми наряду с прочим обещал, что будет создан специальный сайт, где будут учитываться все пожертвования на строительство храма и вывешиваться регулярный отчет о расходовании собранных средств. К сожалению до сего дня я такого сайта не обнаружил. 

Вопрос: А вообще отчетность существует или нет. 

Есть ли какая-нибудь ревизионная комиссия, счетная палата, комитет народного контроля или что-то подобное. 

И вообще считает ли национальный совет необходимым организовать отчетность о расходовании собранных средств.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ваш вопрос передан людям, отвечающим за отчетность. Ждем ответа. Пожалуйста, проявите терпение.

----------


## Yugadharma das

> Харе Кришна.
> 
> В 2002 или 2003 году Бхакти Вигйана Госвами махарадж на презентации проекта Московского храма в Перми наряду с прочим обещал, что будет создан специальный сайт, где будут учитываться все пожертвования на строительство храма и вывешиваться регулярный отчет о расходовании собранных средств. К сожалению до сего дня я такого сайта не обнаружил. 
> 
> Вопрос: А вообще отчетность существует или нет. 
> 
> Есть ли какая-нибудь ревизионная комиссия, счетная палата, комитет народного контроля или что-то подобное. 
> 
> И вообще считает ли национальный совет необходимым организовать отчетность о расходовании собранных средств.


Харе Кришна, Вайкунтха Натха прабху!
Примите мои поклоны.
Я начинал работать в московском храме в 2003 году - отвечал за связи с общественностью. Помню это горячее время, когда так называемые оппоненты и противники строительства храма Кришны использовали серьезный информационный и административный ресурс, чтобы "задавить" этот проект. Тогда, думаю, было просто не до этого. Потом изменилась информационная политика. Думали, что чем меньше людей из внешнего мира будут знать о проекте, тем меньшее сопротивление мы будем иметь на своем пути. но практика показала, что любая "непрозрачность" и "умолчание" приводит к слухам, домыслам и недоверию. Сейчас мы планируем многое изменить в плане открытости информации для участников ПСХ - это очень важно. Мы начали выпускать вестник ПСХ, который будут получать не только благотворители, жертвующие на строительство храма, но и все вайшнавы московской общины. В той или иной форме такой отчет будет публиковаться на veda.ru для зарегистрированных пользователей. Также мы планируем подключить отчетность 1С к внутренней части портала veda.ru, где все спонсоры проекта могли бы наблюдать не только движение денежных средств, но и бюджет доходов и расходов по проекту. Естественно такой доступ будет предоставлен только благотворителям, которые жертвуют на строительство храма и имеют полное право следить за тем, как их средства расходуются.
Что касается отчетности, то, безусловно она ведется. И ведется в соответствии со всеми правилами налогового и управленческого учета.
Недавно проводилась аудиторская проверка комиссией из числа преданных от общины. Результаты этой проверки будут опубликованы в самое ближайшее время. Мы будем держать Вас в курсе.
Буду рад ответить на любые Ваши вопросы.
От имени команды ПСХ,
Ваш слуга,
Юга-дхарма дас

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Существует мнение, что Храм в Москве изначально и не хотели строить. Это же очень удобно - 10 лет собирать пожертвования и ничего не строить. Примерно 1/3 тратить на проектирование и прочие расходы (рисование красивых картинок для вдохновения жертвователей). 1/3 тратить не по назначению - на вещи хоть не связанные со строительством храма, но на преданное служение, например, на текущие расходы существующего храма. 1/3 - украдено или потеряно разными людьми в разное время.

Уважаемый Юга-дхарма дас и национальный совет. Похоже вам придется хорошо потрудиться, чтобы доказать, что это не так, или, по крайней мере, приложить достаточные усилия, чтобы в будущем не было так.

Что касается участка под храм в Молжаниново, то любой даже полуграмотный спец по васту просто взглянув на этот участок на карте, выдаст диагноз - построить что-либо действительно полезное на таком участке или совсем невозможно, или возможно только ценой огромных потерь и с КПД стремящимся к нулю. Время со всей очевидностью доказало, что на этом участке храма не будет. Характер этого участка таков, что на нем будет процветать что-то связанное со смертью, убийством, производством оружия массового уничтожения, скотобойни и т.п.

С уважением 
Харе Кришна

----------


## Yugadharma das

Уважаемый Вайкунтханатха прабху. Всегда существует много мнений по самым разным поводам, в том числе, и по поводу московского храма. В поднятом Вами вопросе о том, что «Храм в Москве изначально и не хотели строить», необходимо уточнение: кто не хотел? Если речь идет о членах московской общины, то в ней были (и есть) такие, кто не видел необходимости в большом храме, а тем более, в Центре Ведической культуры. Такие мнения имеют право на существование, но это мнение, скорее, меньшенства. Большинство поддерживало и поддерживает Проект. Тем более Храм хотели построить те, кто занимался сбором пожертвований и подготовкой к строительству. Храм очень хотел и хочет построить главный вдохновитель Проекта Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, потому что этого хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Что касается тех, у кого могла возникнуть идея, что строительство храма это тотальный обман или "заговор", то, с точки зрения философии вайшнавов, эти преданные находятся на платформе ума. Ибо только ум пытается домысливать, проводить расследования и определять мотивы поступков других. Как относится к подобным заявлениям - решать Вам. Если Вы являетесь спонсором проекта и регулярно жертвуете на храм, то Вы должны были получать с той или иной периодичностью отчеты ПСХ (Проекта строительства храма), из которых Вы можете составить полное представление, куда и на что расходуются деньги проекта.

Что касается того, что "стоит потрудится", то, действительно, нам всем придется тяжело потрудиться для того, чтобы Храм в Москве все же был построен. Ибо этого очень хотел Шрила Прабхупада. 

Что касается земли, то, уверен, существуют участки и более привлекательные. Но выбор у нас был небольшой, а точнее - никакого. Возможно нынешняя ситуация и призвана что-то изменить в месте нахождения будущего Храма. Возможно Вы или другие преданные смогут выкупить у Москвы более подходящий под строительство Храма Кришны участок земли и подарить его вайшнавам, которые построют на этой земле удивительной красоты Храм. в соответствии со всеми законами Васту. Ну а пока мы действуем исходя из времени, места и обстоятельств и стараемся видеть во всем, что происходит, волю Кришны. Более  того, мы пытаемся ее понять и согласовать с ней свои действия. 

В завершение дружеский совет: не стоит быть поспешным, а тем более, поверхностным в своих выводах. Не забывайте, что «сериал» еще не закончился, и что сценарий пишет и Сам же ставит на грандиозной сцене Жизни гениальнейший Сценарист и Режиссер. 
Всех Вам вайшнавских добродетелей, прежде всего, терпения и смирения! Харе Кришна!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ответ Госвами Махараджа:




> Существует мнение, что Храм в Москве изначально и не хотели строить. Это
>  же очень удобно - 10 лет собирать пожертвования и ничего не строить.
>  Примерно 1/3 тратить на проектирование и прочие расходы (рисование
>  красивых картинок для вдохновения жертвователей). 1/3 тратить не по
>  назначению - на вещи хоть не связанные со строительством храма, но на
>  преданное служение, например, на текущие расходы существующего храма. 1/3
>  - украдено или потеряно разными людьми в разное время.


Чуть-чуть вы меня рассмешили. Спасибо.

Как вы себе это представляете? Собралась команда проекта, посовещались и
решили: строить на самом деле не будем, будем дурить людей, пока получается.
 :smilies:  Так что ли? Или я сам для себя это решил, а пока всех вдохновлял, включая
всю команду проекта, но внутри зная, что ничего строить не будем?

Если уж делать домыслы, то хотя бы нужно делать их чуть-чуть более
правдоподобными.

И еще одно, если уж придумывать способ зарабатывания денег, то я уверяю,
можно было придумать что-то полегче, уж точно поспокойнее. Сделать ту
гигантскую работу, которую удалось проделать команде проекта, преодолеть то
огромное количество препятствий, которое нам удалось преодолеть, завязать
то, количество контактов, которое удалось завязать и проч., ей Богу, ну не
стоили все собранные деньги этого труда.

А если совсем серьезно, то по результатам недавно проведенной аудиторской
проверки 69% собранных денег либо имеются сейчас в наличии, либо были
потрачены непосредственно на работы, связанные непосредственно со
строительством (в наличии большая часть этих стредств). Еще 4% было
потрачено на строительство брахмачари ашрама, который изначально по замыслу
должен был служить проекту, и который уже много лет очень успешно
функционирует. Всего 3% было потрачено на цели, связанные с поддержанием
действующего храма - и то, только в самый первый период, когда из-за
переезда храм сильно пошатнулся. Плюс в тот период было ощущение, что
строительство вот-вот начнется, поэтому какие-то относительно небольшие
средства были на это потрачены.

24% было потрачено на текущие расходы (офис, команда, аренда помещений,
коммунальные расходы и проч.), но сюда включены также средства, которые
специально зарабатывались командой проекта для поддержания. У команды было
нескоько удачных проектов (распространение книги "Путешествие домой", других
книг и проч.), доходы от которых шли исключительно на поддержание команды.
Из 34 человек, которые сейчас составляют команду проекта, только 14 получают
какую-то минимальную зарплату, остальные служат на добровольных началах.




> Уважаемый Юга-дхарма дас и национальный совет. Похоже вам придется хорошо
>  потрудиться, чтобы доказать, что это не так, или, по крайней мере,
>  приложить достаточные усилия, чтобы в будущем не было так.


У нас есть результаты 4 аудиторских проверок, не считая самой последней.




> Что касается участка под храм в Молжаниново, то любой даже полуграмотный
>  спец по васту просто взглянув на этот участок на карте, выдаст диагноз -
>  построить что-либо действительно полезное на таком участке или совсем
>  невозможно, или возможно только ценой огромных потерь и с КПД стремящимся
>  к нулю. Время со всей очевидностью доказало, что на этом участке храма не
>  будет. Характер этого участка таков, что на нем будет процветать что-то
>  связанное со смертью, убийством, производством оружия массового
>  уничтожения, скотобойни и т.п.


Относительно этого мы тоже пытались предпринимать меры - несколько раз
консультировались с экспертами по васту, полностью поменяли весь
архитектурный дизайн, выделив квадратный участок в этом треугольнике, и
проч.

Спасибо за вашу заботу и участие.

Ваш слуга Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами

----------


## Ариндама дас

Харе Кришна Вайкунтханатха прабху!
Знаете вообще я не любитель форумов как средства поиска истины по причине того что в лучшем случае, в 99% случаев, это занятие - просто банальное "вачо-вегам" - не способность контролировать побуждения речи (облаченной в письменную форму) и посему пустая, а порой и весьма вредная, трата времени.

Если Махараджа вы насмешили, то меня вы глубоко обидели своими речами. Мне одинаково обидно за камни как в свой так и в "огород" Госвами.
Скажите пожалуйста, порядочно ли предъявлять претензии, тем более публично, основываясь лишь на том что "ходят слухи..." ?
(тем более на форумах которые де факто являются средством неограниченного тиражирования).
Ведь это ни что иное как лжесвидетельство, прискорбнейший грех помноженный на скорость и охват распространения. Вы готовы нести полную ответственность за свои слова? Вы готовы нести полную ответственность за свои подозрения? Вы готовы нести полную ответственность за свои домыслы? Вы готовы нести полную ответственность без оглядки и кивания на тех от кого к вам эти домыслы к вам пришли? В конце концов, я не понимаю, почему бы, если появились сомнения и тем более подозрения, не позвонить лично Госвами Махараджу и попросить разъяснить ситуацию? Я думаю что он охотно уделил бы вам внимание если вас действительно так волнуют вопросы о которых пишите.  

Насчет "красивых картинок"
Если у вас есть подозрение, и вам кажется, что проект это только "красивые картинки" для вдохновения спонсоров, приезжайте хоть сегодня в Москву и я вам лично покажу стеллаж до отказа забитый проектной документацией включающей множество емких томов по всем разделам проекта (начиная от раздела по архитектуре, в создании которого я лично, как автор дизайна храма, принимал участие и до всех технических разделов). Если захотите, можете узнать о том, какие от нас потребовались усилия при совместной работе с проектной организацией. Легко обвинять, особенно когда чувствуешь что за слова особенно не придется отвечать.

И наконец о Васту.



> Что касается участка под храм в Молжаниново, то любой даже полуграмотный спец по васту просто взглянув на этот участок на карте, выдаст диагноз - построить что-либо действительно полезное на таком участке или совсем невозможно, или возможно только ценой огромных потерь и с КПД стремящимся к нулю. Время со всей очевидностью доказало, что на этом участке храма не будет. Характер этого участка таков, что на нем будет процветать что-то связанное со смертью, убийством, производством оружия массового уничтожения, скотобойни и т.п.


Выше приведенная цитата иллюстрирует, во-первых уровень понимания предмета, во-вторых качество самой "науки" в современном, дошедшем до наших дней, прочтении. По большей части, первое является естественным следствием второго, но рассудок основанный на анализе никто еще пока не отменял. Я не буду сейчас высказывать свое мнение относительно васту в целом, однако хочу, вслед за Госвами, вас заверить что все правила относительно исправления формы участка были соблюдены (хотя и на сей счет у меня имеется свое понимание целесообразности). Это во-первых. Во-вторых, участки выделявшиеся правительством Москвы до этого были, даже по поверхностным меркам васту, многим хуже. В-третьих, получить в Москве какую-нибудь землю экстремально сложно и глупо было-бы ждать что однажды нам предложат идеальную землю. И в-четвертых, если довольствоваться предлагаемым вами уровнем познаний васту, то получается, что такие города как Лос-Анджелес, Сан-Франциско, Сан-Диего, Ванкувер, Бангалор, Мумбай, Хельсинки и тд и тд. где не то что река, но целый океан расположен на юго-западе и тысячи подобных участков разместились в непосредственной близости с таким "крайне не благоприятным" водным соседом, то по-вашему выходит, что всё это просто загнивающие города-призраки где вдоль побережья, плотной чередой, разместились заведения связанные исключительно "... со смертью, убийством", где раскинулись целые империи военных фабрик производящих "оружие массового поражения", где вместо красивых набережных сплошь и рядом "скотобойни" и кровавый закат лишний раз напоминает: если хочешь здесь что-то построить, строй скотобойню или морг иначе сам станешь их клиентом!  :smilies: ) 

Какое счастье что у " любого даже малограмотного спеца васту" руки не дошли до этих городов!  Все эти факты лишний раз, вновь и вновь ярко иллюстрируют нам топорность большинства современных трактовок васту и как следствие ограниченность вводящих в заблуждение самих себя и своих клиентов  "экспертов" от"науки". Ох...многое еще я мог бы сказать на эту тему...

Ваш слуга
Ариндама дас

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Просто сравните это место с местами расположения давно существующих индийских храмов (например Джаганнатха пури) и все будет ясно. А Лос анжелеский голливуд сеет духовную смерть по всему миру.

----------


## Ариндама дас

Вы хотите сказать что в перечисленных мною городах нет процветающих храмов?
А может быть нам пойти в мэрию Москвы и сказать где и какой участок нам следует выделить и что
на меньшее чем в Джаганнатха Пури или Тирумале (в плане васту) мы категорически не согласны, пусть сносят к чертовой матери всё что сейчас расположено на подходящей для нас земле?

----------


## vaikunthanatha

А что касается материального процветания названных выше городов вроде Лос анжелеса, то есть много всяких (не буду называть поименно) поклоняясь которым любой грешник продав свою душу получит все материальные блага и сразу.

Это про золотые пляжи и т.п.

----------


## Ариндама дас

Брррр!!! :good:

----------


## vaikunthanatha

А что брррр. По моему для всякого хоть не много разумного человека очевидно, что мировая финансовая система в целом и все национальные финансовые системы совершенно греховны и преступны. В этом мире пока что чем греховнее и преступнее, тем богаче. 

Кстати в Бомбее делают индийские атомные бомбы.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Ариндама дас

> А что касается материального процветания названных выше городов вроде Лос анжелеса, то есть много всяких (не буду называть поименно) поклоняясь которым любой грешник продав свою душу получит все материальные блага и сразу.
> 
> Это про золотые пляжи и т.п.


Для меня важнее, что именно в Лос Анджелес, Бибити первым в истории человечества напечатало Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту на английском языке. И благодаря этому факту все грешники Лос Анджелос прошлого, настоящего и будущего вместе взятые не смогут совершить столько грехов, чтобы омрачить славу этого города  (хотя я не склонен думать что в этом городе грешников больше чем в других городах :lipsrsealed: ) Более того, мы с вами что не грешники что ли ?

----------


## Ариндама дас

> А что брррр. По моему для всякого хоть не много разумного человека очевидно, что мировая финансовая система в целом и все национальные финансовые системы совершенно греховны и преступны. В этом мире пока что чем греховнее и преступнее, тем богаче. 
> 
> Кстати в Бомбее делают индийские атомные бомбы.
> 
> Харе Кришна.


По-моему начался полнейший офф-топ.
По существу вам сказать нечего. Детский сад. 
Сейчас разговор пойдет о тайном мировом правительстве, заговоре масонов и тп и тп и тп.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Парам виджайате шри кришна санкиртанам. Это очевидно, что харинама санкиртана в конце концов победит все и всех.

Но реальное положение вещей в этом мире тоже нужно учитывать. Грешников и пока что больше по численности. И правят пока что они. Так же очевидно, что участвуя в денежном обороте мы тоже рискуем согрешить. У нас просто есть возможность очищать себя, свою деятельность преданным служением. Но и самим создавать себе трудности не стоит. Это же очевидно, что преданных в Джаганнатха пури значительно больше чем в Бомбее и уж тем более в Лос анжелесе. 

В одной из лекций Бхактивигйана госвами я слышал одну историю про Пандавов. Шли они шли себе и вдруг Бхима, который шел впереди остановился, обернулся и начал ругать Юдхиштхиру и всех остальных братьев. Никто не мог понять, чего он как с цепи сорвался. Потом Юдхиштхира понял и объяснил остальным, Что Бхима просто зашел в плохое место, оно так влияет и все. Нужно просто уйти с этого места и все будет хорошо. Бхима ушел с этого места и все стало как прежде. (хотя подробности не помню, возможно они все вместе туда зашли и переругались). В общем плохое место влияло даже на Пандавов. 

Сам факт того, что с этим храмом столько проблем уже указывает на плохое место. Чего еще объяснять и доказывать?

Кстати и история бомбейского храма тоже довольно драматична. Чтобы построить храм потребовалось личное вмешательство Господа Нарасимхи.

----------


## Ариндама дас

А знаете почему Бомбей переименовали?
Один васту эксперт сказал что "бомба" и "Бомбей" - однокоренные слова, поэтому не удивительно что там производят бомбы!
 :blink:  :pooh_birth_day:

----------


## Ариндама дас

Чтобы было понятно, я не отрицаю авторитетность изначальной науки  васту, просто не надо превращать её в идиотическую феерию, фетиш  и вешать на "изъяны" с точки зрения "васту" проблемы иного порядка. А может преданным следует покинуть Москву тк она не вполне васту-угодная? (Васту в принципе не рекомендует что-либо строить в подобных местах) А может Прабхупаде не стоило строить в Бомбее храм? Или нет проблем со строительством храмов в васту-угодных местах?  Давайте мыслить логично.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

Тем не менее во всей Индии они выбрали именно Бомбей для своей атомной программы. 
Так же факт, что Бомбей - это единственное место во всей Индии, где преданные ИСККОН столкнулись с таким сильным противодействием демонов. Это же очевидно.

Васту на самом деле ничего не решает и не определяет. Это как гороскоп - только объясняет свершившийся факт и все.
Дом или участок просто еще одно отражение судьбы и не более. Чтобы получить более лучший по васту участок или дом нужно изменить судьбу. Иначе будет шило на мыло. Для преданных в Москве очевидно нужно что-то поменять в лучшую сторону в своем служении Кришне чтобы получить более хороший участок под храм, да похоже и вообще что-либо получить.

----------


## Ариндама дас

Браво!!!

----------


## Yugadharma das

Харе Кришна, преданные! Теперь, когда все пришли к пониманию изначальных причин, давайте обнимемся и поклонимся друг другу :mig: . Ванча калпа... Именно так должны заканчиваться споры между преданными :smilies:

----------


## Narada das

я хотел бы увидеть протокол последней аудиторской проверки. как это сделать?

----------


## Yugadharma das

Последнюю аудиторскую проверку проводила группа преданных во главе с Амритой прабху. Можете запросить у него результаты этой проверки.

----------


## Игорь123

По совету модератора повторяю вопрос в этой ветке :

 "Харе Кришна. Мои поклоны.

Очень много разговоров о якобы украденных деньгах ,пожертвованных на строительство московского Храма.
По некоторым данным - украдено около 50 млн. дол. Предполагаю,что некоторая часть информации может оказаться ложной ,или исходить от недоброжелатей.

Но ведь этому легко можно было бы положить конец.

Не смогли бы высказаться по этому вопросу более точно ,дабы избавить преданных от сомнений и ложных домыслов.Или указать ссылку ,где можно ознакомиться с отчетом о пожертвованных и потраченных деньгах ?"

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> По совету модератора повторяю вопрос в этой ветке :
> 
>  "Харе Кришна. Мои поклоны.
> 
> Очень много разговоров о якобы украденных деньгах ,пожертвованных на строительство московского Храма.
> По некоторым данным - украдено около 50 млн. дол. Предполагаю,что некоторая часть информации может оказаться ложной ,или исходить от недоброжелатей.
> 
> Но ведь этому легко можно было бы положить конец.
> 
> Не смогли бы высказаться по этому вопросу более точно ,дабы избавить преданных от сомнений и ложных домыслов.Или указать ссылку ,где можно ознакомиться с отчетом о пожертвованных и потраченных деньгах ?"


Дорогогие мои. Ведь понятно, что люди честные не будут скрывать информацию, а напротив,делают максимально прозрачной. Люди умные да сделают выводы. И перестанут терзать людей отвечавших за строительство. И все там уже ясно и в прокуратуру никто не пойдет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> По некоторым данным - украдено около 50 млн. дол. Предполагаю,что некоторая часть информации может оказаться ложной ,или исходить от недоброжелатей.


По некоторым данным, это просто наглая ложь и клевета.  Причем разброс цифр гуляющих в "некоторых данных" впечатляет: от 50 до 200 или даже 400 млн ДОЛЛАРОВ, которые якобы (по некоторым данным) были УКРАДЕНЫ!  А самое удивительное (вы будете смеяться)- не некоторая часть этой информации может оказаться ложью, а вся она является ложью с начала и до конца. Вот такие вещи бывают, как ни странно. 

А теперь вопрос: почему вы верите в "некоторые данные" в интернете, которые те, кто их выпускает гулять в сеть даже не пытаются хоть как-то доказать и обосновать? Достаточно просто написать: "по некоторым данным"... а дальше все что хочешь пиши. Вы пишите авторам этих "сенсаций" в интернете, с просьбой хоть как-то обосновать "некоторые данные"? Или сразу слепо верите всему, что пишут в интернете? 

А по поводу "некоторых данных", это все - фейки, ложь и клевета. По логике вещей, вам этой информации должно быть достаточно. А отчеты регулярно публиковались. Но положить конец слухам и клевете это не может. Потому что есть люди, которые все равно будут намеренно распространять слухи и клевету. Если же кто-то верит в эти слухи и клевету, даже не требуя никакх доказательств, то это уже проблема самого такого доверчивого человека.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> По некоторым данным, это просто наглая ложь и клевета.  Причем разброс цифр гуляющих в "некоторых данных" впечатляет: от 50 до 200 или даже 400 млн ДОЛЛАРОВ, которые якобы (по некоторым данным) были УКРАДЕНЫ!  А самое удивительное (вы будете смеяться)- не некоторая часть этой информации может оказаться ложью, а вся она является ложью с начала и до конца. Вот такие вещи бывают, как ни странно. 
> 
> А теперь вопрос: почему вы верите в "некоторые данные" в интернете, которые те, кто их выпускает гулять в сеть даже не пытаются хоть как-то доказать и обосновать? Достаточно просто написать: "по некоторым данным"... а дальше все что хочешь пиши. Вы пишите авторам этих "сенсаций" в интернете, с просьбой хоть как-то обосновать "некоторые данные"? Или сразу слепо верите всему, что пишут в интернете? 
> 
> А по поводу "некоторых данных", это все - фейки, ложь и клевета. По логике вещей, вам этой информации должно быть достаточно. А отчеты регулярно публиковались. Но положить конец слухам и клевете это не может. Потому что есть люди, которые все равно будут намеренно распространять слухи и клевету. Если же кто-то верит в эти слухи и клевету, даже не требуя никакх доказательств, то это уже проблема самого такого доверчивого человека.


Так о том и речь. Честные люди максимально все раскрывают с самого начального этапа. Упреждают сомнения, ложь, клевету. Чистота. А нынешняя таинственность и порождает чудовищ. И видимо всеж небезосновательно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Так о том и речь. Честные люди максимально все раскрывают с самого начального этапа. Упреждают сомнения, ложь, клевету. Чистота. А нынешняя таинственность и порождает чудовищ. И видимо всеж небезосновательно.


Простите, но ваш вывод неверен. Отчеты по финансам проекта регулярно публиковались. Это тем не менее никак не мешает людям распространять слухи, клевету и ложь. И никакой таинственности нет. Просто всегда будут те, кто верит, что слухи "видимо всеж небезосновательны".  А на чем основана эта вера?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Так о том и речь. Честные люди максимально все раскрывают с самого начального этапа. Упреждают сомнения, ложь, клевету. Чистота. А нынешняя таинственность и порождает чудовищ. И видимо всеж небезосновательно.


Где таинственность? Всем жертвователям приходили на e-mail подробные отчеты, сколько собрано, куда потрачено.

Но, как верно заметил Анируддха прабху, если кто-то верит в то, что всё разворовано, его ничем не переубедить. Как мне недавно один кадр писал, что поскольку в России все воруют, то и средства, собранные на храм или фестиваль, тоже разворованы. Вот такое доказательство.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот вы пишите - отчеты регулярно публиковали. А я помню, сколько было прений по поводу аудита, как упирались. И аудит так и не провели. Нормальный такой аудит,не закрытый. Как результат, я вас понимаю, приходится выслушивать и смывать и подтирать. У нас же не пещерные люди. И не все тупые и слухам верят. Просто призывы про апарадхи, оскорбления сомнения и веру в данном случае не сработают. Пока люди не увидят все максимально открыто в свободном доступе, упорядочено, на соответствующем сайте проекта, так и будут помоями поливать. И вот в данном случае , ваши оправдания , ничем не лучше голословных обвинений из сети.Голословны. ГДЕ ФАКТЫ, ССЫЛКИ, ОТЧЕТЫ? Их нет? Если есть - почему вы не тыкаете носом в них обвинителей? А демагогию разводите.


Всегда будут те, кто распространяет слухи и клевету, несмотря ни на что. И всегда будут те, кто будет верить в это. Ваши слова- очень яркий пример этому. Я не думаю, что вы видели хоть какие-то факты, или даже требовали ФАКТЫ, ОТЧЕТЫ, ССЫЛКИ от людей, распространяющих слухи. Но тем не менее, вы почему-то верите в слухи о том, что там что-то не чисто. Также как и ваши сентенции о том, что аудит так и не провели. На чем основано это утверждение?  Вам просто хочется в это верить? А факты, если они противоречат вашей этой вере, можно просто отмести? Отчет аудиторской комиссии был опубликован в рассылке ВИОМС.(Как и другие подробные отчеты.) Это факт. Но вы не верите все равно. Это ваш выбор. Только не надо оправдывать свой выбор верить в слухи отсутствием информации или закрытостью. Это не соответствует фактам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если кто-то пытается кого-то обвинять в преступлении, то бремя доказательства вины лежит на стороне обвинения. Никто всерьез не будет принимать аргументы типа "ну это все знают", "об этом пишут в интернете", "говорят" и т.д. Это очень трудно понять? Почему-то многие наивные люди думают, что раз в интернете кто-то написал безосновательные обвинения, это вдруг является серьезным доказательством.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Где таинственность? Всем жертвователям приходили на e-mail подробные отчеты, сколько собрано, куда потрачено.
> .


Справедливости ради -  почтой приходили только письма с благодарностью,  отчётов мы не видели. Лакшмана Прана прабху, а где можно посмотреть эти отчёты? уже даже интересно стало

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Справедливости ради -  почтой приходили только письма с благодарностью,  отчётов мы не видели. Лакшмана Прана прабху, а где можно посмотреть эти отчёты? уже даже интересно стало


Вот пример. Один из отчетов, которые рассылались регулярно всем участникам проекта, кто предоставил свои эл.адреса: 

Отчет о Проекте строительства Храма Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы за 2010 год

Дорогие друзья!
Уходит в лету ещё один, 2010 год, отметив на шкале Времени наше приближение к своему естественному итогу. Несмотря на то, что итог этот внешне выглядит для всех одинаковым, каждый, вне сомнения, получит то, что заслужил, и к чему, порой даже неосознанно, стремился. Поэтому так важно хотя бы раз в год сверять свои устремления с проложенным для нас святыми людьми курсом, который ведёт к Тому, Кто с нетерпением ждет нас на берегу иной, Прекрасной Реальности.

Будущий Храм Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы (Московский центр Ведической культуры) должен стать неким отблеском, лучом этой Вечной Сияющей Реальности в мире мрака и тлена. Если посмотреть на наш Проект именно под таким углом зрения, то станет понятно, почему Она не спешит проявиться здесь и сразу. Прежде, чем стать Храмом из камня, стекла и бетона, Она проявляется на лотосе нашего сердца, которое сначала нужно очистить от сопутствующей мраку и тлену грязи. Шесть лет подготовки к строительству являются для всех нас не только хронологией мытарств по высоким кабинетам, но также и историей очищения наших сердец от грязи эгоизма и сепаратизма. Это из-за них мы отвернулись и ушли от Кришны, наивно решив, что сможем обрести здесь своё, обособленное счастье. И вернуться к Нему мы сможем только тогда, когда откажемся от сам?й навязчивой идеи своего личного счастья. Участие в Проекте строительства Храма Кришны в Москве - едва ли не лучший способ доказать Господу не только нашу способность, но и наше горячее желание трудиться для Него вместе со всеми, кто к Нему небезразличен. Трудиться вместе, чтобы стать одной большой семьей. Ибо Вриндаван - это не что иное, как огромная любящая семья, в которой хватает места всем, включая и тех, кто хочет в неё вернуться.

Итак, окинем взором год минувший. Каким он был для нашего общего Проекта? Посмотрим, как намеченные в конце 2009 года планы соотнеслись с реальностью года 2010-го. Тогда в соответствии с процедурами, действующими в г. Москве, было запланировано следующее:

- оформление ключевого документа, дающего право на оформление разрешения на строительство - Распоряжения Правительства Москвы, закрепляющего право Московского общества сознания Кришны (МОСК) на владение земельным участком на период строительства (на это отводилось 3 месяца);

- оформление технических условий на подключение к городским сетям основных коммуникаций: электричество, газ, водоснабжение и др.; разработка проектной документации на подведение сетей (4 месяца);

- после получения всех законодательных разрешений и завершения проектирования прохождение завершающей экспертизы всего комплекса проектной документации в Мосгорэкспертизе (2 месяца);

- получение Распоряжения Правительства г. Москвы с разрешением на строительство объекта, на основании которого строительство осуществляется на полностью легальных основаниях (3 месяца).

А вот как развивались события в реальности.

В конце прошлого года, 29 декабря 2009 г. на заседании Комитета по архитектуре и градостроительству города Москвы (Москомархитектура), где Проект представлял руководитель мастерской ОАО «Моспроект», был утверждён новый дизайн Храма. Все объекты, строящиеся в Москве, проходят экспертизу специалистов по архитектуре, и часто после неё внешний вид будущих зданий претерпевает существенные изменения. Но в нашем случае, благодаря тщательной работе архитектора Ариндамы прабху и специалистов ОАО «Моспроект», внешний облик Храма не претерпел изменений и был утверждён в изначальном виде.

В феврале–марте Моспроект разработал и передал нам дополнительные разделы проектной документации. Был разработан и утверждён комплекс противопожарных мероприятий для Храма, включающий в себя множество нестандартных решений. Тогда же проводились активные работы по изучению оптимальных схем энергоснабжения, а также по подбору отделочных материалов для фасадов Храма (под натуральный камень). В конце марта истекли три месяца, запланированные на оформление Распоряжения о выделении МОСК земельного участка под строительство Храма, подписание которого позволило бы заняться напрямую разработкой и оформлением технических условий на подключение к городским сетям, а также подать проектную документацию на рассмотрение Мосгосэкспертизы. Но, несмотря на все наши усилия, Распоряжение так и не было тогда подписано.

Весной Ариндама прабху вместе со специалистами Моспроекта приступили к проектированию убранства входной части Храма, арок, дополнительных элементов больших куполов, а также дизайну алтарного пространства, что фактически ознаменовало начальную стадию работы над интерьером Храма.

Ариндама прабху рассказал, как воспринимают будущий Храм специалисты Моспроекта: «Они делают колоссальную работу, связанную с технической документацией. Это огромный труд, и на сегодняшний день уже многое сделано. Конечно, наш Храм для них - это полностью новая тема, хотя бы потому, что в России не существует специальных строительных норм для подобного рода зданий. Это не просто общественное, это еще и культовое здание. В то же время оно является и культурным центром, в котором должны отразиться традиции индийской архитектуры, непривычной для наших городов. Поэтому дизайн Храма представляет собой уникальный синтез современных архитектурных форм и материалов с элементами древнеиндийской храмовой архитектуры. Мы видим, что пирамиды башен, арочные элементы и пластика фасадов, характерные для индийских храмов, скрывают очертания остова Храма, внешне напоминающего современное московское здание. Благодаря такому удивительному сочетанию разных архитектур, наш Храм вполне впишется в российский городской пейзаж, в то же время, придав ему некий особый шарм».

Находясь на завершающей стадии проектирования, летом мы столкнулись с большими трудностями в оформлении разрешительной документации на строительство. Распоряжение Правительства Москвы о предоставлении Московскому обществу сознания Кришны земельного участка, подписать которое мы пытались еще в начале весны, было отклонено Контрольным Комитетом г. Москвы. По нашей просьбе влиятельная юридическая фирма «БИЭЛ» провела экспертизу оснований, на которых Контрольный комитет города Москвы отказывался подписывать проект Распоряжения. Юристы сочли претензии к Проекту необоснованными, поскольку в соответствии с действующим земельным законодательством решение о предварительном согласовании места размещения объекта строительства (Храма), полученное нами в конце 2006 года, является законным основанием для принятия последующего решения о предоставлении земельного участка для строительства.

В связи с этим было подготовлено письмо руководителю Контрольного Комитета города Москвы с просьбой о согласовании проекта Распоряжения. Задержка с оформлением разрешительных документов вызвала тревогу индийской стороны. В конце весны и в начале лета, Чрезвычайный и Полномочный Посол Индии в России направил официальные запросы Мэру Москвы. В своих посланиях г-н Прабхат Пракаш Шукла выразил озабоченность задержкой в оформлении земельного участка для строительства Храма Московского общества сознания Кришны. Отмечая важность этого проекта для индийской общины и принципиальную позицию по этому вопросу Правительства Индии, он обратился к Юрию Михайловичу Лужкову с просьбой о содействии в создавшейся ситуации. Кроме того, Его Святейшество Шрила Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж встретился с президентом Индийского Совета по культурным связям (ICCR) доктором Караном Сингхом во время его официального визита в Москву и заручился его поддержкой.

В июле продолжались работы над деталями фасада Храма: определялись параметры внешних элементов для проведения тендеров по отделке фасада, велась разработка тендерной документации. Также продолжались работы над интерьером, в частности, выполнялось проектирование убранства алтарной, велась работа над акустикой.

Август ознаменовался важным событием: на заседании регламентной комиссии Москомархитектуры г. Москвы была утверждена проектная документация в части архитектуры и конструктивного решения нового Храма.

В конце октября произошло ключевое событие, которое мы пытались приблизить с весны этого года. Временно исполняющий обязанности Мэра Москвы Владимир Иосифович Ресин в последние дни своего пребывания в должности (с одобрения нового Мэра) подписал Распоряжение о предоставлении МОСК земельного участка площадью 2 гектара для строительства нашего Храма. «Наконец-то забрезжил свет в конце нашего длинного темного тоннеля», - так оценил значение данного Распоряжения Е. С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж.

«Свой вклад в появление на свет долгожданного Распоряжения внесли многие: мы сердечно благодарны и Геннадию Эдуардовичу Бурбулису, и Послу Индии в России г-ну Прабхату Шукле, и главному министру Дели г-же Шейле Дикшит, и другим замечательным людям! И, конечно же, мы пережили эти трудности благодаря благословениям и помощи таких святых личностей, как Шрипад Гопал Кришна Махарадж, Шрипад Ниранджана Махарадж, Шрипад Радханатха Махарадж, Шрипад Бхакти Чару Махарадж и Шрипад Прабхавишну Махарадж».

Ближайшие задачи работы над Проектом, на реализацию которых в 2011 году отводится, по крайней мере, 8 месяцев, сформулировал управляющий Проектом Шьям прабху:

«Сейчас после получения Распоряжения идёт оформление договора на земельный участок, и мы приступаем к завершающему этапу подготовки строительства, включающему:
- получение технических условий на подключение к городским сетям и проектирование сетей;
- согласование проектной документации в городских инстанциях и прохождение экспертизы проектной документации;
- получение разрешения на строительство;
- выбор строительной организации;
- аккумулирование денежных средств, необходимых на первый год строительных работ».

Е.С. Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж в своем недавнем послании сказал о предстоящих задачах следующее:
«Конечно, теперь нам предстоит собрать средства, чтобы построить Храм, а затем должным образом поддерживать его. Поэтому мы все так же зависим от ваших искренних благословений, добрых пожеланий и поддержки. Пусть эта ваша милость станет фундаментом будущего московского Храма!»


В 2010 году на расчетный счет Проекта строительства Храма Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы:
- поступило – 12 287 734,94 руб.
- расходы по Проекту составили – 10 005 000,49. руб.
- остаток средств на расчётном счёте на конец года – 13 972 581,73 руб.

В завершение мы вновь выражаем глубочайшую благодарность всем, кто по мере сил и возможностей участвует в осуществлении Проекта, оказывает моральную и финансовую поддержку!

С уважением и признательностью,
команда Проекта строительства Храма Шри Шри Радхи-Мадхавы (Московского центра Ведической культуры).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Такое письмо приходило, да. Мне просто казалось, что отчётность о потраченных средствах - это должен быть большой и подробный список. В принципе, лично мне эти отчеты не интересны. Но в серьезной организации обычно сбор и расходование пожертвований на благотворительные проекты  являются прозрачными для всех. В этом случае никто никого не сможет обвинить в непорядочности.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Просто писали, что дескать отчетов не было и тд. Это не более, чем ложь. Остальное - придирки. Аргумент, что слухи появляются, если нет отчетов, это тоже не более, чем заблуждение. Если есть у определенных людей желание распространять слухи и клевету, они это будут делать. И также будут люди, которые будут верить в слухи, несмотря ни на какие факты, опровергающие эти слухи. Такова реальность.

----------


## Игорь123

> Просто писали, что дескать отчетов не было и тд.


  Я жертвовал.Лично мне отчеты не приходили. Да и пример приведенного Вами отчета - не показателен,потому что он частичен и там нет главных цифр.

 Нужны главные  цифры :

 1. Общая сумма пожертвований за все 15 лет сбора денег (можно и в подробностях),начиная с 2000-го года.

 2. Общая сумма потраченных денег ( можно детализировать).

 3. Сумма остатка на сегодня ( и где находится).

 Вопрос. Если то, что я не получил такого общего  отчета - это лишь случайная ошибка ,то почему нельзя предоставить мне отчет сейчас ? Предоставьте мне отчет ,например, что всех пожеотвований было не 50 млн. дол, а ,например,-  20 млн. дол. И пускай все недоброжелатели тогда попробуют доказать ,что отчет неверен. 

 И почему бы не повесить этот отчет для общего доступа в иннете постоянно ? , вместо того чтоб так долго рассказывать ,что отчет когда-то и где-то был ранее, и, мол, если Вы этого отчета не успели заметить ,то это - Ваша проблема.

 Но ведь так не делается ,согласитесь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я жертвовал.Лично мне отчеты не приходили. Да и пример приведенного Вами отчета - не показателен,потому что он частичен и там нет главных цифр.
> 
>  Нужны главные  цифры :
> 
>  1. Общая сумма пожертвований за все 15 лет сбора денег (можно и в подробностях),начиная с 2000-го года.
> 
>  2. Общая сумма потраченных денег ( можно детализировать).
> 
>  3. Сумма остатка на сегодня ( и где находится).
> ...


К кому обращено ваше воззвание? 

Проект строительства храма в Москве был свернут уже несколько лет назад. Отчеты о дальнейшей судьбе остатка собранных средств широко публиковались. 

И еще раз повторю, всегда будут люди, распространяющие слухи и те, кто верит в слухи, несмотря ни на какие отчеты. 




> И пускай все недоброжелатели тогда попробуют доказать ,что отчет неверен.


Они, эти недоброжелатели, как правило, себя не утруждают тем, чтобы хоть что-то доказывать.

----------


## Игорь123

> К кому обращено ваше воззвание?


Если Вы решили отвечать - то к Вам.)))




> Отчеты о дальнейшей судьбе остатка собранных средств широко публиковались.


  Я Вам верю. Но тогда какие проблемы Вам привести эти источники ? Вот прямо сейчас ? И все кто не в курсе - сразу бы узнали всего 3 цифры :

 1. Сколько собрали ?
 2. Сколько потратили ?
 3. Сколько осталось?

  Неужели опять уклонитесь от ответа?




> Они, эти недоброжелатели, как правило, себя не утруждают тем, чтобы хоть что-то доказывать.


 Вот их доказательство : деньги собраны немалые ,а Храма нет.........и достоверного отчета о тратах средств нет.

 Чем Вам не нравится доказательство справедливости упрека со стороны "недоброжелателей" ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот их доказательство : деньги собраны немалые ,а Храма нет.........и достоверного отчета о тратах средств нет.


Храм не был построен, потому что правительство Москвы забрало участок, ранее предоставленный под строительство. Это факт. А домыслов может быть сколько угодно. А эти ваши так называемые "доказательства" рассчитаны на тех, кто верит на слово в любую ерунду голословную. 

Я лишь указал на то, что утверждения о том, что нет отчетов и т.д. не более, чем ложь. Поскольку я эти отчеты сам регулярно получал. Но я не являюсь тем, к кому вы можете обращаться с требованиями отчетов и т.д. Понимаете?

----------


## Игорь123

> Храм не был построен, потому что правительство Москвы забрало участок, ранее предоставленный под строительство. Это факт. А домыслов может быть сколько угодно. А эти ваши так называемые "доказательства" рассчитаны на тех, кто верит на слово в любую ерунду голословную.


 Эти домыслы перестанут быть "ерундой" сразу же как Вы ответите на 3 вопроса :

 1. Сколько собрали ?
 2. Сколько потратили ?
 3. Сколько осталось?

 А пока Вы не ответите на эти 3 вопроса ,то виноватыми в разных "домыслах" и подозрениях будете Вы. Я очень хочу ,что бы вы развеяли все настоящие подозрения и избавили всех от подозрений в будущем.




> Я лишь указал на то, что утверждения о том, что нет отчетов и т.д. не более, чем ложь.


 Пока что Вы этого не доказали. Отчет об отдельном коротком периоде (год , месяц, ......день) - отчетом не является ,точно так же как ,например , отчет о купленных 10 -ти водопроводных кранах или 1000 кирпичах.
 Нужен общий отчет и его можно детализировать.




> Поскольку я эти отчеты сам регулярно получал.


 А общий отчет (за все 15 лет,начиная с 2000-го года) Вы получали ? Вот такой :

 1. Сколько собрали ?
 2. Сколько потратили ?
 3. Сколько осталось?

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

https://www.facebook.com/shaktiman.d...88438054556586

4. Мне, как санньяси, не нужно было иметь непосредственного отношения к оперативному управлению проектом и финансам. Более того, мне надо было с самого начала настаивать на независимом финансовом аудите проекта. Внутренние аудиторские проверки, которые мы проводили, оказались недостаточны и дали повод для того, чтобы поставить их результаты под сомнение. 

Вот это как? Махарадж ошибается? Или он говорит о том, что отчетности недостаточно, ну нет ее иначе говоря. Она или есть или ее недостаточно!

И дальше 6. Мы слишком увлеклись проектом и, постоянно находясь под давлением обстоятельств, до какой-то забыли степени о самой главной нашей ценности, о людях, приходящих к нам. Мы, безусловно, старались так или иначе вкладываться в эту сферу, развивать разные программы духовной заботы

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Справедливости ради -  почтой приходили только письма с благодарностью,  отчётов мы не видели. Лакшмана Прана прабху, а где можно посмотреть эти отчёты? уже даже интересно стало


Я имел в виду такие письма, как привел Анируддха прабху в посте #32.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я имел в виду такие письма, как привел Анируддха прабху в посте #32.


Но это ведь не является "подробным отчётом", и не написано "куда потрачено". Преданным хочется открытости от лидеров.

Возможно, Вам присылали ещё какие-то отчёты?




> Всем жертвователям приходили на e-mail подробные отчеты, сколько собрано, куда потрачено.


На мой взгляд, все вопросы преданных справедливы. И, если были допущены ошибки ответственными преданными из-за неопытности, можно просто признать ошибки и извиниться, сказать мол "нет общего отчета", простите, вайшнавы.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Я жду ответ на мой пост номер 40. Там БВГ Махарадж опровергает ваши доводы о достаточной прозрачности. Вы его письма читали на эту тему? Вы с ним не согласны? Или вы игнорируете мои неудобные вопросы?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Штука в том, что на этом форуме нет тех, кто должен каяться и отвечать за те или иные ошибки. Руководителей этого проекта здесь нет. В свое время, пока проект еще шел, представители проекта здесь отвечали. Но уже несколько лет как этот проект свернут, и соответственно представители проекта здесь не пишут. Поэтому не очень понятно, к кому вы обращаете свои воззвания.

Очевидно, что если у вас есть вопросы, на которые вы не получили ответы, вы должны обращать их к руководителям, а не просто в пустоту на форуме. Ответы, которые я писал, это просто ответы рядового преданного, который лишь указал на ложь в обвинениях распространителей сплетен (что не было отчетов и т.д, и что это и есть главная причина появления слухов).

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

Вы вот за себя отвечайте. ВЫ нам тут на десяток постов рассказывали , что все хорошо с отчетностью. А как приведен ответ БВГ , с указанием на недостаоточность отчетности, что и приводит к данной проблеме, так и сразу тут никого нет. Так теперь отчетности нет , или махарадж не в курсе, что она есть? Я ему напишу о вашем особом мнении.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вы вот за себя отвечайте. ВЫ нам тут на десяток постов рассказывали , что все хорошо с отчетностью. А как приведен ответ БВГ , с указанием на недостаоточность отчетности, что и приводит к данной проблеме, так и сразу тут никого нет. Так теперь отчетности нет , или махарадж не в курсе, что она есть? Я ему напишу о вашем особом мнении.



Ваше право. Я за себя и отвечаю. 

Просто решение о том, какие отчеты публиковать, где, насколько подробные, принимает тоже руководство проекта, а не просто все подряд. 

То, что опубликованные отчеты оказались недостаточными для некоторых людей, не означает, что нет отчетов или данных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На мой взгляд, все вопросы преданных справедливы. И, если были допущены ошибки ответственными преданными из-за неопытности, можно просто признать ошибки и извиниться, сказать мол "нет общего отчета", простите, вайшнавы.


Да, согласен. Но, как написал Анируддха прабху, на форуме нет тех, кто занимается отчетами по сбору средств.

----------


## Игорь123

> По некоторым данным, это просто наглая ложь и клевета.  Причем разброс цифр гуляющих в "некоторых данных" впечатляет: от 50 до 200 или даже 400 млн ДОЛЛАРОВ, которые якобы (по некоторым данным) были УКРАДЕНЫ!  А самое удивительное (вы будете смеяться)- не некоторая часть этой информации может оказаться ложью, а вся она является ложью с начала и до конца. Вот такие вещи бывают, как ни странно.


 Могу ли я спросить ?

 1. Если Вы ТОЧНО ЗНАЕТЕ ,что это наглая ложь ,то возможно ВЫ точно знаете правдивую общую сумму всех пожертвований на строительство Храма за все 15 лет. Сколько собрали денег ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Могу ли я спросить ?
> 
>  1. Если Вы ТОЧНО ЗНАЕТЕ ,что это наглая ложь ,то возможно ВЫ точно знаете правдивую общую сумму всех пожертвований на строительство Храма за все 15 лет. Сколько собрали денег ?


Я уже писал, что то, какую информацию, где и в каком объеме публиковать, решает руководство проекта.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> Я уже писал, что то, какую информацию, где и в каком объеме публиковать, решает руководство проекта.


Да закройте уже тему. Напишите - у нас, дескать, информации нет, а вы идите на Ишта Гоштхи.Сколько тереть можно?
А то начинаете за здравие, мы абсолютно уверены, все голословно, а потом в кусты. Пропагандой бессмысленной отдает. Нет того так и этого тогда и нет.

----------


## Игорь123

> ...... Руководителей этого проекта здесь нет. В свое время, пока проект еще шел, представители проекта здесь отвечали.
> 
> Очевидно, что если у вас есть вопросы, на которые вы не получили ответы, вы должны обращать их к руководителям, а не просто в пустоту на форуме.



  Вопрос аудитории.

 Уважаемые посетители этого Форума и этой темы в частности. Есть ли хоть кто-то из посетителей , кто уже получил от руководителей проекта ответ на 3 вопроса :

1. Общая сумма пожертвований за все 15 лет сбора денег (можно и в подробностях),начиная с 2000-го года.

2. Общая сумма потраченных денег ( можно детализировать).

3. Сумма остатка на сегодня ( и где находится).

----------


## Vairagya das

Внесу небольшой комментарий. Лично я не участвовал в сборе средств для Московского храма и не жертвовал на этот проект по ряду причин (одна из которых - личная ответственность за сбор средств на другие благотворительные проекты. Но некоторые отчёты иногда мельком видел. И поскольку сам за некоторые проекты отвечаю, у самого бизнесу больше 20 лет, вижу реалии Кали-юги. Которых некоторые, пишущие здесь либо не понимают, либо не хотят замечать. Пример: официальные платежи за согласование документации на одном конкретном этапе (из десятков подобных) "в кассу" - 20.000руб. А для того, чтобы вопрос рассмотрели в течение недели-двух, а не "забыли" на полгода, вот именно на этом этапе, который один из нескольких десятков шагов, или вообще не завернули, нужно данному человеку "мимо кассы" дать ещё 30-50т. Москва. Кабинеты. Кушать все хотят. Вот как вы хотите, чтобы это было отражено в официальном отчёте о потраченных пожертвованиях преданных? Из разговоров с некоторыми ответственными за данный проект, было понятно, что только на этапе согласования документации реальные расходы по "продвижению и подталкиванию" оформления документов в несколько раз превышали официально оплаченные в инстанции средства. В отчётах помещали, конечно, официальные расходы. В течение года это была разница в сотни тысяч. Как вы хотите, чтобы их отобразили в отчётах? Кто вам в отчёте напишет "за 15 лет на подарки лицам, от которых зависело положительное решение вопросов потрачено от 30 до 50% бюджета проекта"? Как будто не в этом мире живёте, как дети малые прямо...

----------


## Игорь123

> Кто вам в отчёте напишет "за 15 лет на подарки лицам, от которых зависело положительное решение вопросов потрачено от 30 до 50% бюджета проекта"? Как будто не в этом мире живёте, как дети малые прямо...


 Если общая сумма пожертвований за 15 лет ,к примеру, 1-5 млн. дол. США , то некоторую часть денег на "подарки" чиновникам можно понять и даже если ее здесь косвенно указать ,то многие отнесутся с пониманием.

 Если общая сумма пожертвований ,к примеру, 50 - 80 -100 млн. дол. США , то ни о каких скрываемых "подарках" речи быть не может - это либо воровство ,либо нецелевое использование денег, либо..........надо отчитаться перед общественностью.

----------


## Vairagya das

Насчёт отчётов согласен полностью, они очень важны для сохранения доверия жертвователей. Это обязанность собиравших и обещавших их предоставить. Как писал Анируддха прабху, отвечавшие за этот проект персоны на форуме не присутствуют. Вижу два простых варианта: те, кого интересует тема отчётов, могут обращаться к этим ответственным напрямую. Можно милостиво попросить Анируддху прабху или кого-то, кто общается с ними накоротке и в позитивном ключе (Лакшмана прана прабху, может быть ты?) обратиться к ним и попросить предоставить общий отчёт с начала момента сбора средств, пояснив, что это беспокоит многих, кто участвовал в пожертвованиях, но отчёты получал не все и тех, кто слышал, но не участвовал, а интересуется  :mig: . Насколько понимаю, полный отчёт или уже есть и рассылался или его не составит большого труда сформировать на основе тех регулярных отчётов, что уже были. Поскольку есть люди, которых интересует эта тема, и вопрос поднимается снова и снова, любой, кто раздобудет эту информацию, мог бы разместить её здесь - это умиротворило бы умы, пресекло последующие вызовы и вызвало благодарность у всех заинтересованных.
Либо, если такой отчёт где-то есть в общем доступе, можно было бы разместить ссылку на него

----------


## Игорь123

> Либо, если такой отчёт где-то есть в общем доступе, можно было бы разместить ссылку на него


 Об этом и речь. Что за все эти годы никто не видел ни полных отчетов ,ни ссылок ,где эти отчеты есть ,ни людей, перед которыми отчитались.

 Ответственные люди конечно же понимают ,что поступая подобным образом  - они несут большие имиджевые потери - и все равно продолжают молчать.
  Они согласны на утрату доверия ? Это (доверие) для них не ценно?

----------


## Дамир

Ни один из вас не подойдёт к Анируддхе Прабху и прямо в лицо не спросит : Где отчёты за пожертвования.
Только в инете строчить можете.

----------


## Игорь123

> Ни один из вас не подойдёт к Анируддхе Прабху и прямо в лицо не спросит : Где отчёты за пожертвования.


 Анирудху прабху уже спросили и он ответил как мог. Не смотря на то ,что его ответ многих не удовлетворил - он не является тем ,кто этими деньгами распоряжался ,поэтому отвечать должен тот ,кто точно знает ответ и кто обязан предоставить отчет.

 Судя по недавним событиям на Форуме - Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж иногда появляется в темах ,которые требуют его присутствия.

 Если бы администраторы Форума могли показать ссылку Махараджу на эту дискуссию ,то ,думаю, он сразу бы увидел ,что ему необходимо сейчас появится в этой теме. Для блага всех : его ,его учеников, его последователей и доброжелателей. 

 Враджендра Кумар прабху. Просьба. Не могли бы попросить Махараджа почитать свежие сообщения в этой теме и ответить ,если он сочтет нужным.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> Анирудху прабху уже спросили и он ответил как мог. Не смотря на то ,что его ответ многих не удовлетворил - он не является тем ,кто этими деньгами распоряжался ,поэтому отвечать должен тот ,кто точно знает ответ и кто обязан предоставить отчет.
> 
>  Судя по недавним событиям на Форуме - Бхактивигьяна Госвами Махарадж иногда появляется в темах ,которые требуют его присутствия.
> 
>  Если бы администраторы Форума могли показать ссылку Махараджу на эту дискуссию ,то ,думаю, он сразу бы увидел ,что ему необходимо сейчас появится в этой теме. Для блага всех : его ,его учеников, его последователей и доброжелателей. 
> 
>  Враджендра Кумар прабху. Просьба. Не могли бы попросить Махараджа почитать свежие сообщения в этой теме и ответить ,если он сочтет нужным.


В этой теме полтора землекопа. На этот мертвый форум никто не заходит. И Махарадж. И он уже все написал, и руки умыл. Смотри мое сообщение с цитатой и ссылкой выше.

----------


## Aryan

> В этой теме полтора землекопа. На этот мертвый форум никто не заходит.


Не спешите закапывать форум - еще не родился тот землекоп...

" Вы член этого клуба?
- Нет, я- привидение.
- Но это не дает вам права расхаживать по клубу!"
(с)Из английского юмора

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я написал ответственному за проект строительства Московского храма Нарешваре прабху. Вот что он ответил:

В 12-13 годах проводился внутренний аудит ПСХ.  Результаты рассылались по ВИОМС и обсуждались с представителями московской общины на открытых собраниях.  На ПСХ было собрано 144 млн. рублей.  Из них 73 потрачено на проектирование 71 осталось после того, как Правительство Москвы отобрало землю в Молжаниново.  На эти деньги (плюс дополнительно привлечённые) по решению GBC в начале 2014 года была куплена земля в Химках.  

Отчет о работе ревизионной комиссии

По решению GBC по Москве: Шрилы Гопал Кришна Госвами, Шрилы Ниранджана Свами, Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами и регионального совета была проведена внеплановая проверка финансовой отчетности и деятельности по Проекту строительства храма (далее - ПСХ) в Москве (протокол от 13.02.2013 за подписями Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами, Ангира Муни прабху, Даявана прабху).

Предыдущая проверка была проведена в июне 2012 (проверяемый период 2009 - 2011 гг).

Финансовую проверку проводила группа вайшнавов - специалистов по финансовому управлению и аудиту под руководством Амриты прабху (имеющего финансовое образование, опыт работы в бизнесе и госструктурах).  Члены комиссии: Враджешчандра прабху (руководитель крупного кондитерского предприятия), Лила Раса даси (финансовый директор сети ресторанов), Иквшваку прабху (финансовый директор и руководителя службы внутреннего аудита в рекламном бизнесе), Индулекха деви даси (глава казначейства, заместитель финансового директора в крупной инвестиционной финансовой компании). Период работы ревизионной комиссии: с 15 февраля по 29 апреля 2013 года.  

В соответствии с поставленными руководителями задачами, был проведён обзор бизнес-процессов, организационной структуры, финансовой отчетности и системы внутреннего контроля.

Целями и задачами аудита являлось:
Анализ основных процессов и инструментов контроля.  
Оценка рисков.  
Выборочная 	проверка документации.  
Проверка финансовой отчетности и документов.  
Авторизация финансовых документов.  
Анализ дебиторской и кредиторской задолженности.  
Соответствие законодательству и внутренним политикам.  
Разработка рекомендаций для повышения эффективности и обеспечения прозрачности.  

Для достижения поставленных целей и задач была проведена следующая работа:
Проведены интервью с руководителями и сотрудниками, ответственными за соответствующие бизнес-процессы, а именно со следующими служащими: 	
Колсанов Александр – Руководитель проекта,
Анурадха д.д.  – Главный бухгалтер/Финансовый директор,
Нарешвара дас – Руководитель Административно-финансовой службы, 
Омпатни д. д.- бухгалтер, 
Анирудха дас - кассир, 
Шьям дас – Руководитель по строительству,
Адвайта Бандхава дас - Инженер. 

Изучен устав, организационная структура, учетная политика, первичная документация, проектная документация и финансовая отчетность.  
Проведён анализ отчётности и первичных документов за 2012 год, а электронных файлов за период 2003-2012.
Основные выводы по результатам проверки.  

Основные выводы аудиторской комиссии по результатам проверки сформулированы в виде вопросов и ответов на них. 

Вопрос: были ли выявлены хищения средств?  
Нет, хищения средств не были выявлены.  

В наличии ли денежные средства согласно учёту?  
Члены аудиторской комиссии лично участвовали в пересчёте кассы ПСХ, наличных денежных средств, хранящихся в кредитных организациях (в банках), а также получали надлежащим образом оформленные выписки по безналичным счетам ПСХ в кредитных организациях (в банках).  
Вывод: все денежные средства согласно учёту в наличии. 

Ведётся ли учёт, достаточный для проведения проверки?  
Да, учёт, достаточный для проведения проверки ведётся.  

Как принимались решения в ПСХ в части выбора подрядчиков: коллегиально или единолично?  
Аудиторской комиссии были предоставлены протоколы решений ПСХ о выборе подрядчиков, тендерная документация, сравнительный анализ потенциальных подрядчиков и переписка. Также были опрошены участники тендерных собраний.  
Вывод: решения принимались коллегиально, но процесс не был в  достаточной степени формализован.  В частности, во многих случаях протоколы собраний не заверялись подписями.    

Были ли выявлены злоупотребления при заключении договоров с подрядчиками?  
Нет, злоупотребления при заключении договоров с подрядчиками выявлены не были.  
Интервью с Икшваку прабху, старшим аудитором группы проверки.  

Насколько представительной была аудиторская комиссия?
В состав ревизионной комиссии вошли преданные с большим опытом в области финансов, бухгалтерского учета, внутреннего и внешнего аудита, управления и ведения собственного бизнеса. Таким образом, была возможность проанализировать финансовую отчетность, учет и регламенты Проекта с разных точек зрения.

Как можно оценить объем проведенной работы?
Мы провели интервью с руководителями и сотрудниками. Изучили устав, организационную структуру, учетную политику, первичную документацию, проектную документацию и финансовую отчетность.
Провели анализ и выборочную документальную проверку транзакций и за 2012 год, электронных файлов и отчетов за 2003-2012.  Также ознакомились с проектной документацией.  

Достаточно ли информации было для работы?
За 2011 и 2012 год мы достаточно подробно изучили имеющиеся документы и основные проводки на выборочной основе. За предыдущий период с 2003 по 2010 документальная проверка не проводилась из-за ограничений технического и человеческого факторов. 

Выводы комиссии были единодушными?
Ревизионная комиссия подготовила единый Отчет, который был согласован со всеми участниками комиссии. 

Какие основные проблемы были выявлены?
Нарушения по обеспечению сохранности отчетности и первичной документации,
Слабость финансового контроля при совершении расходов, платежей, инвестиционных решений.  
Нерегулярность в предоставлении отчетности внешним пользователям, проведении инвентаризаций и внутренних аудитов.

Какие рекомендации дала комиссия по улучшению работы ПСХ?  
Необходимы улучшения в части финансового контроля, регулярности отчетности, формах отчетности для разных пользователей, сохранности данных учета и первичной документации, регулярных инвентаризаций и внутренних проверок.  Для реализации данных мероприятий нами предложено создание Финансового и Аудиторского комитетов подотчетных GBC.

Почему вы против широкой публикации полного варианта отчета?
Это не мы против, это мировая практика!
Согласно действующей практике коммуникации отчеты по их содержанию и детализации зависят от того, кому они адресованы.  Полный вариант отчета внутреннего аудита обычно адресован руководству и ответственным исполнителям для устранения замечаний.  Внешним пользователям обычно такой отчет не предоставляется.  В нашей ситуации коммуникация основных выводов ревизионной комиссии видимо, неизбежна, ввиду повышенного интереса некоторых внешних пользователей.

Как вы лично считаете, кто должен принимать решение о дальнейшем расходовании собранных средств?
Авторитетный Совет из крупных жертвователей, попечителей, руководителей действующих храмов и актива Общины. Важно, чтобы данное решение было поддержано большинством спонсоров проекта.  


Амрита дас (руководитель ревизионной комиссии), 

Враджешчандра дас (заместитель руководителя ревизионной комиссии)

Икшваку дас (старший аудитор ревизионной комиссии)

----------


## Vairagya das

Лакшмана прана прабху, спасибо большое!

----------


## Игорь123

> Я написал ответственному за проект строительства Московского храма Нарешваре прабху. Вот что он ответил:


 Спасибо.



> Вопрос: были ли выявлены хищения средств? 
> Нет, хищения средств не были выявлены.


 Хищения или нецелевые траты не могли быть выявлены при таких обстоятельствах ,потому что это это проверка была лишь частичной ,за короткий период :
 ".....2011 и 2012 год мы достаточно подробно изучили имеющиеся документы и основные проводки на выборочной основе. За предыдущий период с 2003 по 2010 документальная проверка не проводилась из-за ограничений технического и человеческого факторов. ...."




> За предыдущий период с 2003 по 2010 документальная проверка не проводилась из-за...


 Было ли возбуждено следствие по этому нарушению ?

 Интересно. При строительстве крымского моста отчитывались за весь мост ,или за последние 2 км.?




> Почему вы против широкой публикации полного варианта отчета?
> Это не мы против, это мировая практика!


 Мировая практика зачастую преследует цели воровства и безнаказанности. У нас другие цели ,поэтому и практика может быть другой,на мой взгляд.




> 71 млн. руб.осталось после того, как Правительство Москвы отобрало землю в Молжаниново. На эти деньги (плюс дополнительно привлечённые) по решению GBC в начале 2014 года была куплена земля в Химках.


 Позвольте уточнить - это речь идет о земле сельскохозяйственного назначения ,на которой по Закону - нельзя строить здания ,в том числе и культовые ?

 Лакшмана Прана прабху. Это вопросы не обязательно к Вам , а к........даже не знаю к кому . Вероятно, риторические.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> За предыдущий период с 2003 по 2010 документальная проверка не проводилась из-за...


Имеется в виду, что данная комиссия не проводила проверку этого периода, а не то, что не проводились проверки в этот период. Период с 2003 по 2010 гг проверяли другие комиссии ранее. 

Уже многие "борцы за правду" цеплялись за эту фразу и пытались обосновать те или иные выводы. 

И как обычно мы видим, что публикация отчетов не помогает, все равно люди пристрастные и имеющие уже какие-то "заключения" не успокаиваются и продолжают порождать новые сомнения. Даже получив данные о том, сколько было собрано и сколько было потрачено и сколько осталось. Так что "отсутствие отчетов" (так называемое) это не более, чем оправдание пропаганды таких пропагандистов. Особенно разного рода пропагандистов печалит тот факт, что отчеты не подтверждают их "обвинения". Это заставляет их реагировать так, как мы видим выше. О чем я уже несколько раз тут говорил.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> речь идет о земле сельскохозяйственного назначения


Несмотря на утверждения разного рода пропагандистов, скрывающих свои намерения за маской "поиска истины", купленная земля по категории относится к "землям населенных пунктов". Перед покупкой юристы внимательно изучили правовые аспекты и возможности изменения вида разрешенного использования участка. 

Здесь вы снова предпринимаете попытку ввести людей в заблуждение. Похоже, этот ваш мотив все яснее и яснее проступает.

----------


## Игорь123

> Имеется в виду, что данная комиссия не проводила проверку этого периода, а не то, что не проводились проверки в этот период. Период с 2003 по 2010 гг проверяли другие комиссии ранее.


 Тогда зачем было публиковать отчет о проверке лишь короткого периода строительства ? Это ведь не дает нам ответ на главные вопросы : 
 1. Сколько денег пожертвовали в общем за все годы :
 2. Сколько потрачено ?
 3. Сколько осталось ?

 Еще раз для примера. Нас не интересует отчет о выделенных и потраченных средствах на 2 последних километра Крымского Моста. Нас интересует отчет о строительстве всех 19 километров (всего моста).




> Период с 2003 по 2010 гг проверяли другие комиссии ранее.


 И где можно увидеть эти отчеты ?
 Почему бы их не опубликовать так же как и отчет за последние 2 года строительства ?




> Уже многие "борцы за правду" цеплялись за эту фразу и пытались обосновать те или иные выводы.


 Это не вина "борцов за правду". Это вина тех кто создал этих "борцов за правду" - тех ,кто не хочет отчитываться и поэтому заставляет подозревать.




> И как обычно мы видим, что публикация отчетов не помогает,


 Пока что мы ничего не видим ,так как полного отчета нет. 




> не успокаиваются и продолжают порождать новые сомнения. Даже получив данные о том, сколько было собрано и сколько было потрачено и сколько осталось.


 Я правильно Вас понял : за все годы (начиная с 2003 г.) строительства храма "...было собрано  144 млн. рублей, из них 73 потрачено на проектирование, 71 осталось" ?

 Просто из отчета не понятно : где информация лишь за последние 2 года , а где за весь период строительства. Возможно проблема во мне ,поэтому буду благодарен за уточнение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Я правильно Вас понял : за все годы (начиная с 2003 г.) строительства храма "...было собрано 144 млн. рублей, из них 73 потрачено на проектирование, 71 осталось" ?


Да, странно, что вы этого не поняли.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Оффтоп и переход на личности удален.

----------


## Игорь123

> Игорь123 :Я правильно Вас понял : за все годы (начиная с 2003 г.) строительства храма "...было собрано 144 млн. рублей, из них 73 потрачено на проектирование, 71 осталось" ?
>   Aniruddha das :Да, странно, что вы этого не поняли.


 Спасибо,возможно я теперь понял.

 Но теперь непонятно другое : как вайшнавы  могли надеяться построить Храм в Москве за 71 млн. рублей ,при условии ,что только проектирование потянуло на 73 млн. руб. ?
 В Москве есть квартиры ,которые оцениваются дороже ,чем 73 млн. руб. А тут храм хотели за такие деньги построить.

 Но тема о другом -  впредь ,когда недоброжелатели будут пытаться меня обмануть ,что якобы на Храм было пожертвовано и украдено 50 млн. дол.США  - я не буду верить в это ,потому что Вы ведь не могли сказать неправду и опубликовать ее здесь.

----------


## Vairagya das

> Но теперь непонятно другое : как вайшнавы  могли надеяться построить Храм в Москве за 71 млн. рублей ,при условии ,что только проектирование потянуло на 73 млн. руб. ?
>  В Москве есть квартиры ,которые оцениваются дороже ,чем 73 млн. руб. А тут храм хотели за такие деньги построить.


Здесь всё достаточно просто, как мне кажется. Собираемых на тот момент средств было достаточно на то, чтобы проект жил и двигался. Когда понадобились бы более солидные суммы уже непосредственно на стройку, за целевыми пожертвованиями обратились бы к "китам", которых не беспокоили "по мелочам". Даже у нас в ятре (не московский размах) на протяжение многих лет такое практиковалось. Есть лояльные бизнесмены, которых не дёргают по пустякам. Но если нужно провести большой фестиваль типа Ратха-ятры на Невском со слонами или что-то подобное - к ним обращаются, и они могут внести солидные суммы. Такиже было и с Джорджем Харрисоном - Шрила Прабхупада просил не беспокоить его постоянными просьбами о пожертвованиях,ичтобы сохранить дружеские отношения, и человек не чувствовал, что его используют. Но несколько раз к нему обращались, в частности, чтобы выпустить книгу "Кришна". Не один мой обеспеченный знакомый отмечал, что не жертвует на проект московского храма по 100/500/1000р в месяц. Но когда дошло бы дело до стройки, они готовы были внести приличные суммы. Оставшиеся 71млн - далеко не весть ресурс, что можно было бы подтянуть. Так понятно?

----------


## Aziz

Интересная тема. Значит все же храм не построили.. А я помню, как на Беговой видел Амбаришу прабху (внука Форда) и надеялся что теперь-то храм не за горами с его миллионами.. Но, похоже у Кришны другие планы на Москву. Обидно, что мусульмане недавно отстроили такую огромную и красивую мечеть у Олимпийского, а преданные не могут..

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А есть ответ сообщениям Сиданты прабху, сделанным им в ФБ в 2017? Вроде бы он сыграл видную роль в предоставлении ашрама в Немчиновке и знаком с ходом проекта?

----------


## Дамир

> Интересная тема. Значит все же храм не построили.. А я помню, как на Беговой видел Амбаришу прабху (внука Форда) и надеялся что теперь-то храм не за горами с его миллионами.. Но, похоже у Кришны другие планы на Москву. Обидно, что мусульмане недавно отстроили такую огромную и красивую мечеть у Олимпийского, а преданные не могут..


Шри Джишну Прабху ещё в Начале говорил, что Храм Никогда не будет Построен !
А за такое Откровение Его отстранили от проповеди. Если память не изменяет, это было в году 2011-м

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шри Джишну Прабху ещё в Начале говорил, что Храм Никогда не будет Построен !
> А за такое Откровение Его отстранили от проповеди. Если память не изменяет, это было в году 2011-м


Он был отстранен от проповеди на один год совсем по другим причинам. Он проповедовал апокалиптический исход в 2012 году. Через год запрет на проповедь был снят.

----------


## Aziz

Какие страсти.. Похоже я все это пропустил. Единственное мое преимущество прогульщика лекций)) 
Может, стоит попробовать строить основной храм не в Москве.. Москву оставив напоследок. Питер - культурная столица, может будет более открытым? Тем более Лондон близок и подает ему пример своей терпимости.
Надо было сразу спросить совета у Святаго Азиза и храм бы уже был бы построен!)

----------

